# Certified documents



## moosa_ea (Dec 13, 2014)

Folks,

I just started my job search and hoping to relocate to UAE in near future. I'm currently residing in US and wanted to get my documentation in order. Can anyone list some of the documents that I'll need to get notorized / ceritifed before moving to UAE?

I appreciate your help.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Calliope (Dec 7, 2014)

Hi, I have no idea if you've received an answer offline, but the short answer is, it depends. You should check with your employer and ask directly which documents need to be certified. For my job, I have to certify only my highest degree earned, even though I had to show several documents upon being hired. It would have been really expensive to get all of them certified, so I'm glad that I checked and found out that only one had to be done.


----------



## moosa_ea (Dec 13, 2014)

Thank you, Calliope


----------

